# [SOLVED] Subtract/Add a number of Weeks from/to a certain date in Excel 2003



## kennethc (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi

I'm using Excel 2003 and have the following question:

Say, I have a date in cell A1 can I calculate the following:

(i) the date 11 weeks prior to the date in cell A1

(ii) the date 26 weeks after the date in cell A1

Thanks in advance

Kenneth


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Subtract/Add a number of Weeks from/to a certain date in Excel 2003*

Just multiply the number of weeks by 7, then add/subtract.

(i) =A1-77

(ii) =A1+182

HTH
Elkar


----------



## kennethc (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Subtract/Add a number of Weeks from/to a certain date in Excel 2003*

Many thanks Elkar.

Sometimes it's hard to see the obvious!

Really appreciate your reply.

Kenneth


----------

